# 6 tens in wrx



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The below link has some pics of the center channel that I put in my car as well as some initial buil pics of the rear end... I have not made much more progress than what you see here but hope to have the boxes done some time in jan... the floating amp rack however will probably take till april at my current rate  

http://david-smyer.magix.net/


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

is there no backing on the boxes?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

about time i saw some pics!!! I thought you took more than this? It looks like youll still be able to get to the spare tire? or no? looking good though!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> is there no backing on the boxes?



Looks like he glassed the front and is getting ready to glass that back corner. 

Lookin good.

Rob


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> is there no backing on the boxes?


That's what I thought too because it looked like he had already wrapped the one in vinyl, but I think that's the the fabric with resin applied.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

dave is a bit slow to respond so ill help him out... He used black fleece and applied resin to that. The backs of the boxes were left open so he could apply fiberglass to the inside easily. the wheel wells will be glassed seperate and joined to the box later.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bobditts said:


> dave is a bit slow to respond so ill help him out... He used black fleece and applied resin to that. The backs of the boxes were left open so he could apply fiberglass to the inside easily. the wheel wells will be glassed seperate and joined to the box later.


Pretty close to correct... I used grill cloth not fleece... but bob is correct on the rest... the spare tire will still be accessible... the floating amps will be hinged and maybe actuated for easy access to the spare... and bob I have a whole lot more pics... just didnt want to post a thousand unnecessary pics... CA glue for life!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

send all the pics to me and ill do it up. pics are what forums are all about. i doubt you will find anyone on here that will complain about too many pics.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess you kind of hit that well... that is primarily the reason I'm on the boards... will do one of these days...


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is going to be insane. Good job so far.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys... Hope to make a bit of progress this weekend... Will post new pics when I get them


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

It's looking great. Trust me I know how much time it takes. How are you going to finish it?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hopefully ill get a weekend to come down and help you dave. just keep me posted of when the wife is off and ill see if the gf and i can come down to help. shes pretty handy...if you know what i mean. i tried to trade her to naaman for his focal tweets but that was a no go. im not sure why.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

he probably prefers new products not your hand me downs... burns like the clap don't it... + Naaman has more game than Milton Bradley, he does not need your help...

NaamanF, as for the finish it will either be a color matched vinyl (to the dash/door panels), carbonfiber vinyl or I will get the same material as the seats and use it... I am not really looking for the boxes to POP so to speak... I do not want them to be the main focal point, I intend to have them as a rather nice backdrop for my amps... the amp rack may include but is not limited too: lighted mirrored plexi, lighted colored/painted plexi, painted fiberglass, anodized aluminium... I am not exactly decided on how it will be done but it should be hawt....


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

dave there is an upholstery shop up here in denver that has your material of your seats or atleast damn close to it. not all that expensive either. i think it was about $15 a yard. I could be way off though.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

name of the shop? Matt was telling me it would be easy to get... I just hope it is easy to wrap and that I left enough room for it... Since I initially planned for vinyl I made the speaker rings 1/8 of an inch larger than the speakers diameter... may have to sand a bit... + side to the seat material is durability...


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Stitched leather or vinyl would be the hotness.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont have their business card on me but i think it was called western upholstery. im pretty sure ive mentioned it to you before. its an automotive upholstery shop. its where car toys up here in denver gets all their carpet from. they have nice vinyl too. not sure if its the 4 way stretch stuff though.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

either western or keystone not to sure... stiched would be cool but difficult


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

my gfs mom might be able to do a stitched one for you if thats the route you want to go. personally, I dont think you need it. looks simple to wrap to me.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

any updates dave?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree it would be easy to wrap... no updates... I am lazy... I did however put exhaust on the subaru.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

let me guess, you are going to use the "blizzard of 2006" as your next excuse to your lack of progress?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I made some progress... need another digital camera to take some updated pics... bob come get some... and take some pics while you are at it also


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

ill be coming down when its warm.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

here are some pics... I am not quite done though. I need to fix some of the LED's ( which is why it is unevenly lit in the pics) I need to re-cover one of my beauty panels with red vinyl instead of the carbon stuff... I also need to build the panel and cover it for whats between the boxes and seat... and some other crap as well... enjoy. pics were taken at night so alot of the install is kind of in the shadows. More pics to come, some daytime ones should be better.

























I debadged, so I had some extra letters
























There is actually a cover piece for the floor... I forgot to take pics of it... whoops!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bobs mom gets down for gas money if you know what I mean


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

damn dave thats awesome!!!!! that carbon fiber vinyl looks pretty nice. didnt know you were adding neons and red vinyl as well. I see the amp rack changed a little from your floating amp idea but it looks nice. tell matt I said great job. how much did he end up charging you?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

TheDavel05 said:


> Bobs mom gets down for gas money if you know what I mean


nice touch dave. truth hurts  lol


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice, can we get daytime pics

is the blue suede?

hows it sound?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> nice, can we get daytime pics
> 
> is the blue suede?
> 
> hows it sound?


daytime pics are coming. its black carpet, not blue suede (only looks it because of the blue LEDs). dave tells me it sounds like it hits a 148db


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok the boxes are wrapped in carbon fiber vinyl... the carpeted area is actually dark dark grey... but I have a 2-toned/striped vinyl wrapped cover for that area... and bob lies I said it hits like a 1 4 or and 8... could be wrond who knows?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

TheDavel05 said:


> Ok the boxes are wrapped in carbon fiber vinyl... the carpeted area is actually dark dark grey... but I have a 2-toned/striped vinyl wrapped cover for that area...


Damn, nice install! Where did you get the carbon fiber vinyl and the dark dark gray carpet? Is it 2 or 4 way stretchable? Does it have the backing? I have a Forester and need to buy some fabric for my sub enclosure, door pods, and a-pillars. The carbon fiber vinyl would go well with my pillars because my mids are carbon fiber but I need some stretchy stuff. I also want the carpet to match the factory Subaru carpet.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks sweet. Looks like we are going to need to have a Colorado meet soon


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Damn, nice install! Where did you get the carbon fiber vinyl and the dark dark gray carpet? Is it 2 or 4 way stretchable? Does it have the backing? I have a Forester and need to buy some fabric for my sub enclosure, door pods, and a-pillars. The carbon fiber vinyl would go well with my pillars because my mids are carbon fiber but I need some stretchy stuff. I also want the carpet to match the factory Subaru carpet.


I get it through keyston,their toll free number is 1-800-258-2777 and the Denver number is 303-935-6795, keith is who "my people" deal with and that is where I get cartpet from also... they have anything you could imagine pretty much... the vinyl stretchable in all directions if that helps you... and as far as being backed it is but that is all relative... there are many types of backing so I am not sure what you are asking... it is the somewhat grid patterned one? not to sure how to put that.... they have samples availible if you need, lots and lots of samples


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

NaamanF said:


> Looks sweet. Looks like we are going to need to have a Colorado meet soon


thanks and sounds good


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

TheDavel05 said:


> I get it through keyston,their toll free number is 1-800-258-2777 and the Denver number is 303-935-6795, keith is who "my people" deal with and that is where I get cartpet from also...


Thanks. I'll give them a call. I wish I was back in CO. I was born in Aurora.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Thanks. I'll give them a call. I wish I was back in CO. I was born in Aurora.


no you dont. im in aurora and im SURROUNDED by illegal mexicans. i wish they would declare "open season" on them. id have a hayday!


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work Dave!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

bobditts said:


> no you dont. im in aurora and im SURROUNDED by illegal mexicans. i wish they would declare "open season" on them. id have a hayday!


I doubt Denver/Aurora has more then Houston, TX... And I don't really mind them; only the fact that they are living here under the law/tax radar.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am slow and just noticed that I have a 5 star rating that is cool! thanks


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

youre welcome


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I just took it down a notch as well... thanks bob


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

just incase anyone was wondering what this metered at - 148.1dB at the dash. no where close to SQ either lol


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> just incase anyone was wondering what this metered at - 148.1dB at the dash. no where close to SQ either lol


Termlab?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

um, actually I dont remember. It was a big honkin unit that had a 30 band RTA and SPL meter built in. It was not radioshack POS if thats what your asking. this was a legit expensive unit that was supplied by cartoys.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

it was this one

http://www.mobileaudiocontrol.com/product.asp?Product_Id=16732&d_Id=5252&l1=5252&l2=


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> it was this one
> 
> http://www.mobileaudiocontrol.com/product.asp?Product_Id=16732&d_Id=5252&l1=5252&l2=


o ok then subtract about 5 DBS and he is official. not bad for sealed if you ask me.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

why subtract 5db? thats a big jump.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, if anything the meter might have been a little low. Definately not 5db high though.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

dlechner said:


> Nah, if anything the meter might have been a little low. Definately not 5db high though.


Lower than a Termlab? That score would have placed him 8th in the entire world in his class at the finals in Kentucky last year. Its high by at least 5dB.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I would agree that it it wasn't reading 5db high. For finals last year I was 141 on a Termlab. I measured 138 on the the same meter as Dave yesterday. I think that could be partly due to less air up here in Colorado. So at sealevel I would imagine it would be higher.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't forget that it was cloudy and you know what THAT can do to a SPL reading.

Guys, these weren't official readings by any means. It wasn't a DB Drag, USACI, IASCA or even MECA event. The numbers were close to being correct.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

BTW, Dave's car is NOT a SPL vehicle. Who cares what he would have placed at finals! Its a nice car!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

tup humidity and air mass also can hurt a reading but a termlab,BEING THE GREEDY BASTARD THAT ITS IS , usually reads around 3-5 dbs lower than the audio control. I did SPL for a couple of seasons and was doing a 146.7 on a TL and I troyphyd everytime in my class( which was when they had basic stock one battery). Arkansas is also known for heavey humid air and it does make a difference. But like you said being in a sealed box and non SPL I stil think it is great.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

CMR22 said:


> Lower than a Termlab? That score would have placed him 8th in the entire world in his class at the finals in Kentucky last year. Its high by at least 5dB.



what class would that be and which organization?

Dave, Im surprised you havent chimed in yet. must be busy riding teh gay bike


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

your a gay bike... I will ride you... I am convinced that it was a pretty accurate reading... it shattered my rear window... and who would have thought that paper cone woofers could get that loud... not bad for midbass subs I guess... right guys?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

"paper cone woofers suck!"


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

TheDavel05 said:


> your a gay bike... I will ride you... I am convinced that it was a pretty accurate reading... it shattered my rear window... and who would have thought that paper cone woofers could get that loud... not bad for midbass subs I guess... right guys?


I think mixing in that smaller 8" sub with the 15"s really helped with the midrange.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

couldn't have hurt right?


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

TheDavel05 said:


> your a gay bike... I will ride you... I am convinced that it was a pretty accurate reading... it shattered my rear window... and who would have thought that paper cone woofers could get that loud... not bad for midbass subs I guess... right guys?


I just had a REALLY bad image put into my head!!!!!!!!

thats funny!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

everyone congradulate dave. He took home 4 trophies yesterday for his car. 

Best install
2nd in SQ
3rd in SPL
best of show (correct me on that one if im wrong dave).

Now were are the pics!?!?!?!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Never notice your post Bob... In addition I got a trophy for best install quality. R.I.P Suby!


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> no you dont. im in aurora and im SURROUNDED by illegal mexicans. i wish they would declare "open season" on them. id have a hayday!


This is the lowest comment I have seen on any forum ever


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

insane!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

BoostedNihilist said:


> This is the lowest comment I have seen on any forum ever


You don't get around much, do you?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> You don't get around much, do you?


Hmm, been to over 20 countries, and double that number of internet forums

Racist has been the same in every one


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

BoostedNihilist said:


> Racist has been the same in every one


since when is mexican a race?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> since when is mexican a race?


Really?

like, forever

race

1. a group of persons related by common descent or heredity. 
2. a population so related.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Guys, please take this sort of talk elsewhere, it is not welcome in my thread. I dont care if you are supporting or defending racism, it is your choice but if there is going to be talk about it take it to PM's or the the OT section.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

no dave! this thread is dead anyways. you dont own a subie anymore. All your threads are belong to us!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

TheDavel05 said:


> Guys, please take this sort of talk elsewhere, it is not welcome in my thread. I dont care if you are supporting or defending racism, it is your choice but if there is going to be talk about it take it to PM's or the the OT section.


Apologies, Davel05.. no more from me, I'm done :blush:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

No need for apologies, not sure I have ever been offended/had feelings really hurt... just don't care to be know as the guy with the racist suby thread, or know as somebody that promotes racism...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Well since this is no longer a SQ specific forum-here is a pic of the wifes car- It is an 04 WRX- I figured there was no need to start a build thread but here is a pic of the trunk- just boring gay basic ****-

Initial instal when car was purchased-









What I did about a year ago-


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good Dave.. where were the amps in the first install?
Both are very clean and not "over the top"..

Spoken to Bob D lately?
Not the same around here without him...

Mark


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Pics get the brain going for many... no need to keep **** to myself- here is some more old crap I did in the worthless subaru-Different phases different installs- ****s weak/gay


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looks good Dave.. where were the amps in the first install?
> Both are very clean and not "over the top"..
> 
> Spoken to Bob D lately?
> ...


The amps for the first install were located on an amprack attached to the support brackets between the rear seat and trunk- basically on the back of the seat for those not familliar with subarus-

I speak with Bob every day and he is doing well- really into playing with his blazer and probably going to pop the big question soon so he is a bit tied up but still the same old Bob- he is on this site everyday still even though he is banned- he will e-mail me relative, humourous, interesting links everyday as opposed to being able to post in them himself- he noticed the one in OT about the Sport Trac and turned me on to it because nobody had helped the guy put yet... so he is still an asset around here even thought he is banned.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn double post!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

TheDavel05 said:


> so he is still an asset around here even thought he is banned.


Yes, well, that was a ridiculous situation, the way that was all handled..
Say hi for me the next time you are talking to him..

I was looking forward to seeing the Blazer finished.. maybe you can PM or email me some pics on behalf of Bob seeing as he can't post here now.

Mark


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Can do- He has been keeping me pretty updated- I will tell him you say hello.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

TheDavel05 said:


> Can do- He has been keeping me pretty updated- I will tell him you say hello.


Thanks

Mark


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

From the dead! I dug up some more photos...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

6 YEARS LATER!!!!!


----------

